# Bitten by a caribe!!



## Rice & Beanz

Today i sold 3 caribes to a good friend! When i scooped them by a net and placed the last one in the bucket, it had bitten through and i caught it with my bare hands....It was a stupid thing to do but it was my first reaction. Once it landed on my hand, f*cken bastard bit a chunk out from my pinky finger. My meat was floppin around and bleeding endless!! Luckily i wrapped my finger tight and took over 45 mins until it stop bleeding...


























How does it feels? Hurts like hell!!! It still hurts right now, kinda like a burning sensation.......I just hope that piece will heal back to normal and not fall off.


----------



## skubasteve!

OUCH!!!! Cool pics, and thanks for sharing. That really sucks though......


----------



## hitler

memories!!! it sucks I know...you will be extra careful from now on.. I know I am


----------



## Rice & Beanz

oh hell ya i will!! If it falls through the net or jump out of the bucket , im letting it go...

Im cleaning up all the damn blood now....it looks like ive been shot and blood got onto everything..


----------



## hitler

Rice & Beanz said:


> oh hell ya i will!! If it falls through the net or jump out of the bucket , im letting it go...
> 
> Im cleaning up all the damn blood now....it looks like ive been shot and blood got onto everything..


I had a dime size taken out of my right hand in the palm and I mean a chunk taken out.. the red ate it, my bite wound bleed for three days before it finally stopped.. I put the gauze and everything and it would stop, but when I change it it would f'n bleed like crazy...My hand was in the tank and after my hand got bite blood was all in the tank and the freakin P's went crazy looking for food...


----------



## ZOSICK

sounds painful....


----------



## SNAKEBITE

damn that looks like it hurts,good thing it wasnt worse...similar to how mike got bitten i believe


----------



## cfb

Rice & Beanz said:


> My meat was floppin around and bleeding endless!!


That's definately worthy of someone's signature.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> damn that looks like it hurts,good thing it wasnt worse...similar to how mike got bitten i believe


it would've if i yanked it out from the mouth..but i was smart enough to wait until the f8cken caribe opened up, then i removed it. It was hanging by a thread!


----------



## RB 32

Welcome to the club...that's what happend to me also...I still have my scar you will too.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

RB 32 said:


> Welcome to the club...that's what happend to me also...I still have my scar you will too.


Thanks RB_32 !! I was about to say that "officially in the bitten club"!


----------



## odyssey

Creatures From Below said:


> My meat was floppin around and bleeding endless!!


That's definately worthy of someone's signature.
[/quote]
im glad someone else noticed that haha!


----------



## piranah4life44

Wow, luckily it didn't take a chunk out of your finger...Never the less, that looks painful!


----------



## ...Jay...

it looks like it goes pretty deep under the skin flap. I doubt it will heal back into place. That flap will most likely die and come off. Especially if its hardily attatched, there is not enough connected to get blood to the tissue. You probably should have just yanked it off right when it happened, because to do it now will probably hurt like a sob.

I mentioned a banner in one of the other resent bite threads. I said it should say "my piranha kicked my ass" and givin to all who are bit.

I never worried much about being bitten while cleaning and what not. But with all the people losing chuncks of fingers, I'm being more careful these days.


----------



## wally43

yeah i bet you'll be a little bit more cautious from now on haha


----------



## RedRazor

I seen a guy that would just grab a p and wrench its jaws open and pry its lips back to show its teeth, no sweat.


----------



## holmes14

lol...


----------



## CorGravey

Damn R+B, nice catch. Bet u wish u let the thing hit the floor lol
Ouch!


----------



## Pitbullmike

Yea that little sucker got you good


----------



## fassw22

yea too bad you arent a butter fingers and let it fall...hope it heals up alright


----------



## SangreRoja

Dude that sh*t almost looks like mine and I already told you what has happen with mine. Hope it heels better then mine.


----------



## Gordeez

Creatures From Below said:


> My meat was floppin around and bleeding endless!!


That's definately worthy of someone's signature.
[/quote]























I'm not laughing at that fact you got bit, but at the quote!

Well, actually I'm laughing at both.

Dont worry man, mark it down as a kick ass Scar!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Sangre_Roja said:


> My meat was floppin around and bleeding endless!!


That's definately worthy of someone's signature.
[/quote]























I'm not laughing at that fact you got bit, but at the quote!

Well, actually I'm laughing at both.

Dont worry man, mark it down as a kick ass Scar!








[/quote]

I will consider it a badass scar!! One that i will never forget! I was laughing too, never thought it would happened to me


----------



## taylorhedrich

Ouch! Yeah, don't feel like a total dumbass. It is a sudden reaction to try to grab them so they don't fall on the floor. Obviously it's a real dangerous thing to do though!








~Taylor~


----------



## cueball

these fish are nutz..... the pit bullz of the glass box....! i aint been biten yet but here's a quick question.. whats the most crazyest fish... a rhom or a red belly? it seems like all the people gettin bit get nabed by red bellys right?


----------



## dangmatic

lol now it has the craving for human flesh


----------



## Inflade

happened to me, it heals fine, just looks like u have a blister at the side of your finger when it is healed


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Inflade said:


> these fish are nutz..... the pit bullz of the glass box....! i aint been biten yet but here's a quick question.. whats the most crazyest fish... a rhom or a red belly? it seems like all the people gettin bit get nabed by red bellys right?


Bitten by a CARIBE, not red belly!


----------



## SangreRoja

Not my finger. the damm skin wont heal for some odd reason and I was bitten by one of my reds.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Sangre_Roja said:


> Not my finger. the damm skin wont heal for some odd reason and I was bitten by one of my reds.


If you stop picking your ass with that same finger, you wouldnt have that problem!


----------



## MIKE JONES

Damn! that caribe is a man eater now,lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz

MIKE JONES said:


> Damn! that caribe is a man eater now,lol


And so is my gf...


----------



## clhay1

Thats why I net my REDS with a bucket under just in case one of those MOFO's bites through the net!!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

clhay1 said:


> Thats why I net my REDS with a bucket under just in case one of those MOFO's bites through the net!!!!


It was getting there....From the big tank to the bucket, that was when the caribe made his move....


----------



## Pitbullmike

Yea mine knocked his heater off one day I didn't even think and stuck my hand in the tank and he came inch's from nabbing a piece of my hand lol


----------



## itstheiceman

poor corn, pull up your skirt, and take it like a champ


----------



## Rice & Beanz

itstheiceman said:


> poor corn, pull up your skirt, and take it like a champ


sure will billy boy! ill try not to rip the skirt i borrowed from you, when i pull it up.


----------



## Puff

yuo better immerse that finger in hydrogen peroxide. dont want that sh*t to get infected!


----------



## ICEE

U got bit







thats awsome rnt u smart jk man heal that up


----------



## Rice & Beanz

coutl said:


> U got bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats awsome rnt u smart jk man heal that up


HAHA..very funny.....keep it coming, karma is a b*tch! What goes around, comes around!! j/k

I hope it heals up, i know forsure that it will scar though,,,,


----------



## bernokarl

Outch !


----------



## Rice & Beanz

bernokarl said:


> Outch !


and it still hurts! but that's good because i still have feelings around that area....


----------



## Puff

the hydrogen peroxide will help minimize the healing.

no clue why, but my gfs mom who used to be a nurse told met that when i embedded a large boxcutter nearly into the bone of my thumb


----------



## Mattones

'You got f*cked up!..' haha Next friday the movie


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Puff said:


> the hydrogen peroxide will help minimize the healing.
> 
> no clue why, but my gfs mom who used to be a nurse told met that when i embedded a large boxcutter nearly into the bone of my thumb


Because hydrogen peroxide not only it kills the bacteria, it also kill the good bacteria that helps form the skin over the wound....something like that. Its also said in any piercing care instructions not to use hydrogen peroxide because of that reason, it wont heal!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Update on my finger!....Good thing, it stop bleeding. Bad thing, starts to bleed if i put any slight pressure on it, and has little or no feelings in that area what so ever. Ive put some anti-bacterial ointment on it and bandage it 247.....so far, so good! No need for stitches...


----------



## Puff

well personally i would listen to a nurse over a tatoo artist. but its all good









when i buried the big ass boxcutter in my thumb (big nasty cut..REAL deep) i used peroxide. i never use the stuff, but my gfs mom made me use it. now i cant even remember what thumb it was on. there's no scar at all.

i have other scars on my hand from a lot less than the blade i embedded in my thumb.

i used peroxide once, then used Polysporin, which is made to stop infection, kill the pain, and provide some slight antibiotics to help it heal.


----------



## hitler

Dont keep it bandaged all the time... it needs air to help heal also... I put the noesporin on and bandage mine for half the day and then leave it open for air.. mine healed pretty quickly..it does look better tho...


----------



## Pitbullmike

Yea he got you good man.. But it is looking alot better


----------



## wartooth

If I had a flap of skin, I'd first make sure it was disinfected and then use crazy glue or some similar stuff called "New Skin". I'm totally serious. Crazy glue was used by medics to quickly bond skin together and stop bleeding on the battlefield in Vietnam.


----------



## moron

ah, so the little booger managed to get you after all... "It happens to the best of us" is what I always say!


----------



## Rough996

Glad to hear that everything is healing - short of no feeling in that area









So, as usual I've been able to take something away from a good thread. This lesson: Let the stupid fish hit the floor. Got it. Thanks for learning the lesson the hard way so that we 'laypersons' can learn from YOUR mistakes. Good luck getting that finger back to normal.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Rough996 said:


> Glad to hear that everything is healing - short of no feeling in that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, as usual I've been able to take something away from a good thread. This lesson: Let the stupid fish hit the floor. Got it. Thanks for learning the lesson the hard way so that we 'laypersons' can learn from YOUR mistakes. Good luck getting that finger back to normal.


Thanks man!! Im glad that you learned from MY mistake..LOL...


----------



## BLACKFISH

YA, THEY ARE NOT LIKE NATTS. MINE DOESN'T MOVE WHEN I AM CLEANING MY TANK. IT HOLDS IT GROUND. MY REDS RUN AWAY TO THE OTHER SIDE!


----------



## ...Jay...

BLACKFISH said:


> YA, THEY ARE NOT LIKE NATTS. MINE DOESN'T MOVE WHEN I AM CLEANING MY TANK. IT HOLDS IT GROUND. MY REDS RUN AWAY TO THE OTHER SIDE!


My reds run away too, and I like it that way. Thats why I dont understand hand feeding. I dont want my fish thinking about food everytime they see my hand. The more afraid of me they are, the better it is for my fingers safety.

It looks like that flap of skin is turning a lighter color. It might end up coming off still. If it turns white, its dead tissue. Hard to say for sure though, just hope for the best.


----------

